# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Zajmina Vasjari

## Bl3ri

Synimet e Zajmines


Kerkon t’u jape fund dyshimeve,te cilat mundohen te prishin imazhin qe Zajmina Vasjari po nderton si kengetare. Qofte edhe duke perdorur hiret qe i ka dhene natyra. Dhe jo vetem kaq. Sepse me ne fund do te flase edhe per arsyet qe e cuan ne padine kunder vajit “Fiol” apo thashethemet e tjera qe thuhen per te 

Alida Cenaj

Kur i vune per here te pare kuroren e me te bukures ne koke, me shume se kater vjet te shkuara, nje nga hobet qe Zajmina Vasjari shprehu se pelqente me shume ne kete bote, ishte kenga. Por, atehere pakkush e mendoi se biondja e saposhpallur “Miss Shqiperia” e kishte seriozisht. Sepse asokohe ishte vetem 15 vjec dhe sic ta do mendja, hapi i pare drejt spektakleve dhe botes VIP, qe sapo kishte hedhur, do ia ndryshonte synimet vajzes qe vinte nga Durresi. Ashtu sic ndodhte rendom ne fund te fundit, me kedo miss te shpallur, qe te tjera deshira shprehte diten e fitores e te tjera drejtime merrte pak kohe me pas. Sepse jo rralle “ne loje” futej edhe kurora qe mbante me vete. Por ndryshe duket se do te ndodhte me Zajminen. Ajo e kishte me te vertete ate nate kur dha intervisten e pare. Donte shume te behej kengetare dhe besonte, ashtu sic eshte e bindur edhe sot, se eshte e tille. Pavaresisht asaj qe mendonin te tjeret. Besimin se kishte prirje per muziken, ja shtonte pjesemarrja ne aktivitetet muzikore per femije, kur ishte ende e vogel, ndaj priti me durim shume vite deri kur filloi te prekte per se pari endrren e saj dhe kur u shfaq ne ekranet muzikore me nje kenge e nje klip te pare. Vetem pak muaj te shkuar, se bashku me Kastro Zison realizoi performancen qe e solli Zajminen sic donte, edhe pse jo krejt te vetme. Vetem se, si per here te pare, me shume se kengetare, Zajmina ne ate videoklip ishte nje vajze seksi dhe ndjellese qe padyshim bente per vete cdokend qe shijonte pamjet me format e zbuluara dukshem. Shumekush dyshoi per prirjen qe Zajmina metonte te ruante qe kur ishte e vogel. Megjithate pak rendesi kishte. Sepse Zajmina do kengen dhe vetem ate. Dhe per te arritur synimin e saj, eshte e gatshme te shfrytezoje qofte edhe hiret qe i ka dhene natyra. “Why not”, kur keto kohe keshtu funksionon. Nje kenge e nje klip i ri nuk mund te kete sukses nese kengetarja nuk eshte “pak seksi”, ndjellese e shume sensuale. Madje keto cilesi te fundit duhet te jene sa me te forta, sepse keshtu mund te mbulojne edhe ndonje defekt a stonim ne kenge. Ndaj Zajmina nuk hezitoi te bente edhe proven e dyte. Vetem pak dite me pare eshte rikthyer serish ne ekran. Vetem se tani nuk eshte me nje kokete lozonjare, por edhe nje vajze agresive qe i thote “jo”-ne e radhes, ish-te dashurit te saj. Serish e paperballueshme ne skenat e nxehta brenda nje kafazi, ku Zajmina ka zgjedhur te mbyllet e veshur me lekuren e tigrit te bardhe apo me zhartieren e zeze e tunduese. Sepse per ish-misin kjo eshte koha e duhur per te thyer heshtjen. Per t’u thene te gjitheve qe di me te vertete te kendoje. Dhe kete do ta beje me cdo kusht. 

Edhe pse nuk duket aspak e zhgenjyer nga dashuria, kete radhe ka zgjedhur t’i kendoje nje historie te deshtuar. Nje ish-miku te cilit nuk ka nder mend t’ia fale gabimet e ku nga e bute dhe seksi, kthehet ne kercenuese dhe e vendosur. Sepse e tille eshte kenga qe Gjergj Jorgaqi pergatiti per ish-“Miss Shqiperia 2002”, qe me cdo kusht kerkon te promovohet ne boten muzikore shqiptare. E mbi te gjitha qe ne funksion te qellimit te saj, eshte e gatshme te vere edhe format ndjellese te trupit, te cilat i shfaq kur duhet dhe si duhet. Dite me pare, me shume se kamerat e tekniket e shumte, monotonine e banoreve te shperndare ne malin e Dajtit e theu imazhin pothuaj i zhveshur i Zajmina Vasjarit. Biondja qe bie jo pak ne sy ne rruget e mbushura te ish-Bllokut, e perfolur aq shume nga lajmet roze dhe periodiket e kryeqytetit, nuk mund te kalonte pa rene ne sy ne kodrinat e malit qe sundon Tiranen. Sepse nuk ndodhte shpesh ne ato ane, qe nje bukuroshe e tille te rrethohej tundueshem nga kameramanet qe mundoheshin te fiksonin ne objektivet e tyre, nje Zajmine me zhartiere apo me nje fustan paturpesisht te tejdukshem. Por, syte kureshtare nuk perbenin problem per vajzen elegante, e mesuar me te tilla provokime, aq me teper qe tani behej fjale per xhirimin e klipit te saj te dyte “S’te dua”. Kishte projektuar gjithcka deri ne detaje dhe ishte e bindur se po bente ate qe duhej per karrieren e saj. Kenga e dyte qe do te perfshihet edhe ne albumin e pare te Zajmines, te cilin do ta promovoje se shpejti, duhej t’i kishte te gjitha. Edhe muziken e zgjedhur, por edhe lojen e saj eksituese. 

“Nje klip sensual, me imazhe seksi dhe tundues nuk eshte dicka qe ndodh vetem ne Shqiperi”, thote Zajmina, duke dashur te shpjegoje qe ne fund te fundit kjo ndodh me te gjithe. “Kengetaret duhet te jene elegante e pse jo te bukura, sepse keshtu i sherbejne me mire imazhit te tyre si artiste”. Ndaj dhe eshte e bindur kur thote se keshtu do te ndodhe edhe me te. Madje edhe promovimin e klipit te pare Zajmina e quan sukses per te, edhe pse shumekush dyshoi per talentin e miss-it ne muzike. “Une jam kengetare dhe besoj se nga kenga ne kenge edhe zeri im do te permiresohet e do te behet me i plote”. Bindjen e saj Zajmina nuk e ve ne dyshim edhe pse ende nuk e ka gjetur guximin te perballet “live” me mikrofonin. “Akoma nuk arrij t’i mposht emocionet perballe mikrofonit, ndaj preferoj qe per momentin te punoj nje here ne studio me kenget e mia e me pas te dal ne skene apo koncerte”. E sa per keto te fundit, jane shtuar shume ne axhenden e Zajmines. Me apo pa kenge te regjistruara, me thashetheme e dyshime te forta, klipi i pare e aq me shume imazhi i biondes seksi duket se ka goditur. Pasi qe prej asaj here, ajo eshte bere e kerkuar jo vetem ne Tirane por edhe ne Maqedoni, ne koncertet verore dhe disko. Cka do te thote se keto muaj kenga eshte bere edhe nje biznes i mire dhe fitimprures per te. Por mbi te gjitha eshte kthyer ne nje sfide qe Zajmina u ka shpallur te gjitheve: Ajo eshte kengetare dhe kete do te vazhdoje te perpiqet ta provoje ne skena te ndryshme. Ashtu sic kete vjeshte pergatitet per te nje tjeter prove te madhe. Kenga e saj e re “Sonte me prit” eshte pranuar ne edicionin e radhes se festivalit “Mikrofoni i Arte”, ne te cilin Zajmina synon seriozisht. Sepse do me cdo kusht te behet kengetare. 

Synime qe nuk kane bere tjeter vecse e kane shtuar emrin e saj ne listen e vajzave jo pak te perfoluara ne gjithcka ben. Studentja qe sapo ka perfunduar vitin e pare per arkitekture ne universitetin privat “Ufo”, eshte ngahera pre e thashethemeve jo vetem per lidhjet e saj, por edhe per miqte apo mikeshat qe zgjedh zakonisht. Ndaj me se shumti Zajmina ka preferuar te heshte per jeten private. Hollesite e nje lidhje te perfolur jo pak me nje djale nga Tirana, ajo i kalon me komentin qe tani per tani eshte “single” edhe pse buzeqeshja qe jep pa e kuptuar as vete, te le te besosh se punet e zemres i ka te rregulluara per bukuri. Por, historia nuk mbyllet ketu. Sepse lajmet ne formen e thashethemeve nuk i kane munguar Zajmines as per shoqerine qe zgjedh e as per jeten qe ben. Madje nuk kane munguar as zerat qe thone se ajo eshte kaq e serte sa tanime nuk ka as shoqe e shoke me te cilet te kaloje oret e lira te mbasdites. “Keto kohe kam qene kaq e ngarkuar me detyrat e kursit apo me udhetimet jashte vendit ne koncerte te ndryshme, sa nuk kam pasur kohe as t’u kushtoj vemendjen e duhur miqve te mi”, sqaron Zajmina. “Mbase nga kjo, te tjeret kane perfituar te me etiketojne si njeri qe nuk kam miq, gje qe nuk eshte vertete, ose si vajze qe shpenzoj shume e qe nuk dihet se nga i gjej te ardhurat. Por tanime une mendoj se te pakten kenga eshe kthyer ne nje biznes te mire per mua, dhe kjo me lejon te ben jeten qe dua. Ata qe perhapin te tilla fjale eshte e sigurte qe nuk i kam konsideruar miq, por thjeshte kolege”, e mbyll shpjegimin e saj, duke iu referuar mbase edhe armiqesise jo pak te diskutuar me Ciljeten apo lidhjes e perfolur me djaloshin Kastro Ziso, me te cilin realizoi edhe klipin e pare. Nje serial qe serish vazhdon per Zajminen, dikur imazhi i vajit “Fiol”, prej te cilit nuk ruan me asgje pervecse nje padi gjyqesore e ngritur nga vete Zajmina. Ne fillimet e historise qe daton pak muaj me pare, u tha se kontrata e ish-missit ishte prishur pas disa fotove porvokuese te saj ne mediat shqiptare. Nje histori, e verteta e se ciles duket se fshihet ne tjeter vend, pasi vete Zajmina ngul kembe se nje gje e tille as qe ishte parashikuar ne marreveshjen e lidhur me administratoret e shoqerise prodhuese. Dhe jo vetem kaq. “Kontrata me vajin “Fiol” zgjati vetem per nje vit edhe pse imazhi im u perdor edhe per dy vite te tjere pasardhes”, thote ajo. “Nuk ka pasur asnjehere nje kontrate ne te cilen te me ndalohej te pozoja apo te jepja intervista ne mediat qe doja une. Ata thjesht kane shfrytezuar imazhin tim per aq kohe sa deshen”. Perfundim qe duket se ka mjaftuar qe Zajmina te drejten te kerkoje ne dyert e gjykatave, madje edhe me demshperblimin e duhur. Sepse beson se tanime nuk duhet te heshte me per ato cfare thuhet apo shkruhet ne adrese te saj. 

Gjithsesi, ne plan te pare keto dite, bukuroshja e perfolur ka vene detyrat e shkolles qe ndjek. Sepse edhe pse e dashuron po aq sa kengen profesionin qe ka zgjedhur, Zajmina kete vit nuk eshte radhitur nder studentet e dalluara per frekuentimin e leksioneve. Cka do te thote detyra te prapambetura dhe provime qe duhen dhene sa me shpejt. Por, kjo nuk e pengon aspak te beje ato cfare do ne pjesen tjeter te dites. E para ishte kenga dhe klipi “S’te dua”, ndersa me pas e presin te tjera projekte. Eshte albumi dhe kete vjeshte festivali “Mikrofoni i arte”. Por kete here edhe shkolles do t’i kushtoje me shume vemendje se vitin e pare. Sepse per Zajminen eshte njesoj e rendesishme qe pas kater vjetesh te veshe kostumin e arkitektes. Mbase deri atehere, vajza seksi do kete zene vendin qe synon ne muzike dhe do te kete te gjithe kohen e mjaftueshme, qe te ngule njesoj kembe per te shkelqyer ne profesionin qe ka zgjedhur.

_Info - Revista Klan_

----------


## Bl3ri

Unë apo ajo!?


Rivale për motive personale. Apo thjesht për hir të karrierës. Ku suksesi i njërës është dështim i tjerës. Zajmina apo Çiljeta, Jonida apo Mariza, Ambeta apo Enada, Eva apo Aulona? Disa ish- mikesha. Dhe të tjerat "armike" për kokë. Historitë personale, me mërira dhe prapaskena të vajzave të televizioneve

Nje zenke si ajo mes Adelina Ismailit dhe Leonora Jakupit nuk eshte dicka qe mund te ndodhe cdo dite. Perkundrazi, i ka te gjitha permasat per t'u kthyer ne nje nga ato ngjarje te destinuara te qendrojne sa me gjate ne kujtesen e njerezve: te dyja kengetare te njohura, te dyja teper seksi, ngjarja zhvillohet pas kuintave te nje spektakli, ne sherrin ku nuk kane munguar sigurisht as shkuljet e flokeve perfshihet motra e Adelines dhe e ema e Leonores dhe perfundimi eshte gjykata. Pra te gjitha detajet per te bere buje. Pikerisht ate lloj buje, qe asnjera nuk e ka dashur, por as qe e ka cuar neper mend teksa i ka shkrepur ne koke deshira qe t'i shkulte se paku nje here floket rivales se saj... Nje deshire e papermbajtshme ndoshta, nje deshire qe shumica e vajzave te ekranit e ndrydhin cdo dite brenda vetes vetem e vetem per te mos dale ne faqet e gazetave apo per te mos perfunduar dyerve te gjykates. Sepse ne te vertete asgje nuk eshte ashtu sic thuhet neper intervista, ku gjithsekush rrefen se eshte e rrethuar me mikesha dhe se rivaliteti nuk ekziston. Ekziston, e cfare rivaliteti se! Sepse edhe nese nuk arrijne deri ne kapje per flokesh, vajzat tona te ekraneve nuk jane dhe aq "mikesha" me rivalet e tyre te verteta. Nese u ze ne goje emrin e tyre pershembull, rrudhin buzet. Mund te derdhin nje lume pakenaqesish. Apo te thone "mos ma permend emrin e saj", sic thote pershembull e ema e Ciljeta Xhilages, nese dikush i permend Zajminen, rivalen e te bijes. Ose zemerohen pershembull, si Jonida Mailiqi, nese ndodh qe te perfshihet ne te njejtin shkrim me Mariza Ikonomin. Apo t'i shmangen bisedes, sic ben Enada Hoxha kur dikush kerkon ta krahasoje me Ambeta Toromanin. Askush nuk ka deshire te flase hapur per rivalet. Por shumekush ua njeh pikat e dobta, shumekush e di se ndonese vajzat e ekranit thone se nuk e ndiejne rivalitetin, apo me keq akoma, se ky rivalitet i ndihmon te ecin perpara, jo rralle here i kap nje deshire e brendshme qe t'i lajne njehere e mire hesapet me rivalen e tyre ne karriere. Dhe do ta benin sigurisht, nese ne nje moment te vetem do te kishin ndoshta guximin qe pati Adelina Ismaili. 

E megjithate ka qene nje kohe kur Ciljeta nuk e llogariste Zajminen si rivale, perkundrazi e konsideronte si mikeshen me te mire. Ishte dukur e kenaqur kur kjo e fundit vuri ne koke kuroren e bukurise, ndanin bashke te njejten dhome dhe te gjitha te fshehtat e zemres. Ne ato biseda Ciljeta i ishte rrefyer edhe per nje peng, nje te dashur me te cilin s'kishte shume kohe qe ishte ndare... Nje djale i cili jo shume kohe pas atyre bisedave intime do te behej molla e sherrit mes tyre. U be i dashuri i Zajmines. Nje tradhti kjo qe Ciljeta nuk e ka kaperdire lehte: atij edhe mund t'ia falte, asaj kurre. Keshtu nisi nje rivaletet qe me teper se me karrieren kishte te bente me problemet personale. Ciljeta mori menjehere pozicionin e vajzes se lenduar, nuk i foli me me goje ish- mikeshes dhe nisi ta sfidonte ne njemije menyra te tjera. Foto ne kopertina revistash, drejtimi i nje spektakli ku nje vit me pare Zajmina ishte shfaqur vec si figurante, ndryshime te herepashershme ne "look" qe binin gjithmone ne sy, nje kenge, nje videokliip per t'u pasur zili... Aq sa per pak kohe shumekush harroi qe Ciljeta ne fakt nuk e kishte fituar kurre cmimin e "miss"-it. Duke harruar nderkohe qe Zajmina e kishte fituar kete trofe. Dhe kjo e fundit duhet ta kete ndjere me mire se kushdo peshen e popullaritetit te rivales, jo me kot filloi ta konkurronte me cdo menyre: ne fillim nje reklame qe posterat e saj te ishin te pranishem ngado, veshje ekstremisht te shkurtra neper rruget e Tiranes, ndryshim i ngjyres se syve (nga kafe ne bojeqielli, sigurisht si te Ciljetes) dhe pastaj i erdhi radha gjoksit me silikon, per te kapur permasat e rivales. Pastaj edhe nje kenge ne "Top fest". Dhe ndonese shumekush mund te kujtoje ende "Tekilen", apo "Vetem ti", kenget e Ciljetes te kthyera ne hit, Zajmina, qe kaloi pa buje nga studiot e "Top Fest"-it po ben planet e revanshit te ardhshem. Jo duke u perpjekur te behet me e mira, por thjesht duke u rrekur t'i perngjasoje rivales qe dikur e kishte mikeshe. 

Kaq shume mikesha nuk kane qene ne vogeline e tyre Jonida Maliqi me Mariza Ikonomin, ndonese ishin shoqe klase qe kishin te perbashket pasionin, kengen. Ishin thjesht shoqe klase dhe asnje lidhje me teper, ne fotografite e asaj kohe nuk shfaqen as prane njera - tjetres. E megjithate ishin te ngjashme ne llojin e tyre, dy vajza te vogla qe te tjeret u thoshin se kishin vesh per muzike dhe qe ato perpiqeshin se kush do te binte me teper ne sy kur te kendonte perpara klases. Dhe pastaj perpara njerezve qe merrnin vesh nga muzika dhe qe do te kishin ne dore te ardhmen e tyre artistike. Jonida ne ate kohe dukej me e privilegjuara. Ajo fitonte vazhdimisht cmimet e para ne festivalet e te vegjelve, duke qene e bindur ndoshta se keshtu do te ndodhte edhe ne te ardhmen. Ku ajo do te ishte kengetarja me e spikatur. Por nuk do te ndodhte keshtu qe ne fillim. Mariza, micka me syze, kishte qelluar me me fat. Ose me e zonja ndoshta. Nga festivalet ne Pallatin e Pioniereve, ajo u gjend drejt e ne Festivalin e te medhenjve, ne skenen e Pallatit te Kongreseve, ku me Francesk Radin do te kendonte nje kenge qe pelqehet ende edhe sot e kesaj dite. Nje duet qe mbeti ne mendjen e njerezve, suksesin e te cilit asaj vazhduan t'ia perserisnin edhe me vone, atehere kur micka e dikurshme me syze dhe corape te bardha ishte shnderruar ne nje zonjushe simpatike, qe filloi te merrte cmime per vokalin e saj, fillimisht si pjese e grupit "Ilirianet" dhe pastaj ne nje karriere si soliste qe shenonte vetem ngjitje. Krejt e kunderta qe ngjau me shoqen e dikurshme te klases, Jonida Maliqin, e cila gjithashtu pati shansin te ngjitej ne skenen e te medhenjve per te shoqeruar nje here nje tenor jo shume te njohur, e nje vit me pas edhe Sherif Merdanin. Por qe askush ne vitet ne vijim nuk e lidhi imazhin e asaj cupke me faqet bullafiqe, me imazhin e nje vajze te hirshme qe kishte filluar te shfaqej neper festivale, me nje ze interesant por me kenge qe nuk po shnderroheshin dot ne hite. Komente qe Jonida duhet t'i kete ndjere shume, jo me kot nje here, pas festivalit te vitit 2001, nxitoi te jepte intervista neper gazeta, per te akuzuar drejtuesit e festivaleve per korrupsion te ndarjen e kengeve... Si kenga "Buze detit" e Marizes pershembull, qe vec ekraneve transmetohej edhe neper radio. Bashke me nje kenge tjeter "Nuk dua te jem", qe jepej ore e pa ore, si per t'i kujtuar Jonides mungesen e nje hiti te sajin ne tregun muzikor. Nje hit qe ne fakt vazhdon te mungoje edhe pse kengetarja ka filluar te marre revansh ndaj "rivales" se saj qe prej kohes se femijerise. Sepse shume shpejt Jonida arriti te behej e degjuar ne saje edhe te lojerave me "look"-un e saj, me pjesemarrje ne te gjitha festivalet dhe se fundi me pjesemarrjen ne spektaklin me popullor televiziv "Njeqind kenget e shekullit". Ku, edhe nese nuk do te mund te fitoje ndonje cmim te pare, si ai qe fitoi dy vjet te shkuara Mariza ne "Maratonen e kenges popullore", (po ne "Tv Klan") ka perparesine qe gjithsesi te jete e pranishme ne ekran per njembedhjete jave rresht. Kohe ne te cilen rivalja - Marize nuk po shfaqet gjekundi. 

Nuk po shfaqet me as Ambeta Toromani ne ekranet shqiptare por e ka fituar ne distance konkurencen e saj me Enada Hoxhen. Le te vazhdoje e pashqetesuar Enada te jete balerina e pare e Teatrit te Operes dhe Baletit, Ambeta eshte bere e njohur ne Itali, ka fituar vendin e dyte ne Akademine "Amici", ka fituar votat televizive te mijera shikuesve italiane, ka nje kontrate pune (qe s'krahasohet me rrogen e TOB-it shqiptar) ne spektaklin e Maria de Filippit dhe ky fakt e ka bere qe ne Shqiperi te shihet si nje idhull i vertete, qe bashke me balerinet e tjere qe kercejne ne Itali te marre gati - gati statusin e heroit nacional. E megjithate ka qene nje kohe kur ajo dhe Enada Hoxha haheshin dhemb per dhemb se cila prej tyre do te spikaste, kush do te merrte rolin kryesor ne shfaqjet e baletit. Fati ne ate kohe ishte ne anen e Enades, kjo ndoshta edhe sepse ajo ishte cift me Gerti Vason dhe te dy bashke ktheheshin ne nje cift te suksesshmem "showbiz"-i. Kurse Ambeta nuk kishte nje partner fiks per te kercyer, ankohej se ishte me e gjate se c'duhej dhe prandaj nuk pershtatej me asnje nga balerinet e TOB-it. Nderkohe te dyja mbanin rolin e prima - balerinave te spektakleve ne dy grupe baleti ne televizioneve rivale, Enada ishte kthyer ne personazh te dashur televiziv me "Telebingon Kombetare" kurse Ambeta, ca me vone do te njihej si kercimtarja kryesore te "Portat e Fatit". Nderkohe qe i tronditi rende Enades edhe postin e balerines kryesore ne skenen klasike: nje perplasje e heshtur mes ciftit Hoxha- Vaso dhe drejtoreshes se teatrit, i shmangu te dy nga skena dhe ketu erdhi rasti i arte i Ambetes: nje festival si ai "Marie Kraja" ku soliste ishte vec ajo, pastaj nje recital sic nuk kishte bere askush perpara saj... Dhe menjehere pas ketyre sukseseve, duke pare qe skenes shqiptare nuk kishte c'ti merrte me, Ambeta zgjodhi Italine. Duke i lene perfundimisht Enades vendin e balerines se pare, qe tani ajo nuk e ndan me asnje. Prandaj edhe ne cdo interviste ajo nuk harron te thote se kurre nuk do te ike per nje karriere jashte Shqiperise. 

Edhe Eva Idrizllari preferoi ikjen, ndonese jo jashte, kur e pa qe nuk kishte me asnje shans per te mbizoteruar mbi rivalen e saj ne ekranin e TVSH-se, Aulona Mingen. Per disa vite te dyja kishin provuar te benin nje pune paralele, te drejtonin te njetin emision duke ndare ditet e javes, pa u takuar asnjehere bashke brenda te njejtes studio. Pune qe nuk duhet te kete qene aspak e lehte kur u duhej te ndanin idete, te ftuarit... Perplasjet nuk kishin munguar, nje te ftuar qe njera e mendonte per diten e vet te emisionit, e merrte tjetra me pare, nje ide qe njera mendonte ta realizonte ne nje menyre, tjetra e bente krejt ndryshe. Pastaj vinin dhe parapelqimet e te tjereve: Dikush pelqente brunen, Aulonen, qe i linte te gjithe te flisnin e te flisnin pa i nderprere kurre. Ndonje shikues pelqente bionden, Even, qe fliste e fliste vete... Ceshtje zgjedhjesh sigurisht. Por jo vetem kaq: Aulona ne punen e saj mund te mbeshtetej edhe tek i ati, regjisori Albert Minga. Mbeshtetje qe nuk mund ta llogariste kurrsesi Eva Idrizllari, qe mendoi se kishte ardhur dita dhe ne TVSH nuk mund te bente me asgje. Keshtu u largua perfundimisht nga televizioni shteteror dhe per ca kohe nga emisioni i mengjesit. Iu kushtua nje spektakli te mirefillte televiziv per t'iu kthyer serish emisioneve te mengjesit shume kohe me pas, kesaj radhe ne nje tjeter ekran. Per te ndare per se largu serish idete dhe te ftuarit me Aulona Mingen, qe vazhdon te beje te njejten gje ne TVSH. Rivalizohen per se largu por pa fjale armiqesore, pa zenka dhe largqofte... pa shkulje flokesh. Sepse ndonese dine te rivalizojne mjaft mire, vajzat e ekraneve nuk mund te rrezikojne kurrsesi qe te dalin neper faqe gazetash si Adelina dhe Leonora. 

Kur rivalizojne djemte 

Thuhet se Flori iku nga "Dreams"-at qe grupi te humbte pa te. Dhe keshtu ndodhi per ca kohe. Derisa Ermali (paksa i ngjashem ne pamje) u bashkua me ta dhe grupi u be me i famshem se ne kohen e Florit? Po ky c'beri? U mori djemve te grupit te famshmin Andy Dj dhe me te beri ca kenge qe i bene "Dreams"-at te fundosen fare. Pastaj i erdhi radha Ermalit te hidhte hapin tjeter: Ne fillim ne "Select" dhe pastaj ne "Portokalli" ku u be "blete punetore", "rrushi i bukur", "Gjergj melankoliku"... dhe ja ku eshte, personazhi me simpatik i bllokut. Flori? Kapi edhe ai ekranin: nje emision i perditshem si "Energy arena" dhe ja ku eshte edhe ai, me famen e djalit te batudave, teper te pelqyer. Sepse kur rivalitetin e bejne djemte, dine edhe te shpikin gjera. Dhe te pelqehen.

----------


## FЯODO

Zajmina dhe Ciljeta jane kengetare :pa dhembe:  
E pashe Ciljeten te Top Fest dhe thashe me vete ca skandali, aq poshte ka rene muzika shqiptare sa i jepen kenge disa zhgarravinave qe se kane fare idene per kanto.
Te dyja jane skandaloze persa i perket muzikes.

----------


## dodoni

Ne ekonomine e tregut, gjithkush po behet kengetare, mjafton te kesh pare dhe te paguash kengen e spotin. 

Te njejten rruge provoi edhe Djellza Kolgeci para disa vitesh kur nxorri nje CD koti keshtu si kenget e Zajmines dhe Ciljetes, qe as vet keto nuk i degjojne dot se lere me dikush tjeter. Manekinja Zana Krasniqi, edhe pse babain e ka kompozitor te shquar, e beri vetem nje kenge sa per 'fun' sic tha ajo, sepse e dinte qe nuk ka talent e as edukim per kengetare. Keshtu duhet te largohen te gjitha keto vet, para se ti largoje publiku sepse po e priten kete gje, mund te kete pasoja edhe ne karieren e tyre jashte-muzikore.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Per nga pamja,Ciljeta dhe Zajmina jane njera me e bukur se tjetra.Nga zeri jane njera me keq se tjetra.

Mariza me Joniden kane ze te bukur.Mariza me pelqen me shume.Po te dyja jane kengetare te mira.

Eva Idrizllarin e mbaj mend me nje emision mbi moden.Te acaron pak nervat se nuk pushon.Kurse kete Aulonen se kam iden kush eshte.

Konkurenca eshte e mire.Te shtyn te besh me shume .

----------


## Ujku_i_Ri

> Per nga pamja,Ciljeta dhe Zajmina jane njera me e bukur se tjetra.Nga zeri jane njera me keq se tjetra.


Kjo zajmina eshte e bukur, por ciljeta mua me duket si prosti nga ato te lirat  :pa dhembe:

----------


## KumanoWar

kto nga emrat duken sikur jan jevgje ore pa lere muziken dhe veshje skandaloze debilet

----------


## Hoover

Me ate foto qe ka nxjerre ajo, pune shume do kete per t'u dhene fund dyshimeve qe duan t'i prishin imazhin.

----------


## KILI

dava ku......................mos u merrni me to

----------


## Poison_Ivy

ish k.... e Ledjos!
Tani qe ka ngelur pa dashnor parelli, nuk do te "punoje" me se eshte bere boze dhe  mendon te gjenjeje kta copat e mishit qe i degjojne kenget vetem se del 97% zhveshur.
Kur ka qene e vogel, rreth 15 vjec e kam pare dhe mund te them se (lyerja limitohej tek floket) ka qene me e mire. Tani duket si shemale.

----------


## Poison_Ivy

Nani...kenaqni epshet...

----------


## sara.nice

si kengetare eshte kot ska ze fare por per bukuri ske ca i thu

----------


## [Perla]

*Pas këngës me titull Facebook ku shfaqet me një paruke të argjentë, Zajmina Vasjari ka menduar të dalë me dy klipe të reja njëri pas tjetrit, duke i paraprirë sezonit intensiv të koncerteve të verës.*

Sapo është duke përfunduar klipin e saj të ri, ku këndon e vetme për të filluar menjëherë punën për realizimin e një kënge në rrymën R and B, në duet me këngëtarin kosovar Blero. Dhe Blero, i cili si fillim la Zvicrën për Kosovën, shpresojmë të mos lërë Prishtinën për Tiranën, ndërsa është parë shpesh në kryeqytetin shqiptar.

Kështu pas fitores së çmimit Best Male në Top fest 6 ka menduar të dalë me Zajminën, një duet i parashikuar të jetë i nxehtë. Dihet që bashkëpunimet janë më në modë se kurrë dhe ndaj Zajmina e cila si fillim ka kënduar me Kastron e Ratin, të nisë ta provojë me Bleron, për të cilin ky bashkëpunim do të pasojë atë me Leonora Poloskën. Zajmina tani përpiqet të jetë e rezervuar dhe të menaxhojë atelienë e saj me fustane nusërie, në një nga pallatet e rrugës Myslym Shyri në Tiranë. Si dhe me koncertet jashtë Shqipërisë që janë shumë fitimprurëse për të.

Nuk dihet ende nëse dy klipet e saj të reja do sjellin një Zajminë ndryshe në look, megjithëse ngjyrës së verdhë të flokëve u ka thënë lamtumirë që në klipin _Një më shumë e një më pak_. Tani e vendosur që të ruajë ngjyrën e flokëve të zeze, ashtu siç u shfaq në klipin ku i këndohej një tradhtie. U shfaq krejt ndryshe në atë klip me stilin e flokëve si Rihanna dhe me fustanet ku dominonin shumë ngjyrat. Duke u bërë brune nga bjonde klasike, ka vendosur të mos e ndryshojë ngjyrën e zezë të flokëve, për një kohë të gjatë pasi ka pohuar vetë se ndihet vërtet mirë.

_PanoramaPlus_ 

Ps.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## no name

_Perla, më në fund e qitën "hitin" për vitin 2010 këta dy._ 


*ZAJMINA ft. BLERO - VEÇ TI*




***
Ti më more mua më le pa frym, ti më bën mua të vdes për ty... ti më bën mua t'jetoj për ty, jeta ime je veç ti.


_(Këtu në Kosovë tek RTV21, për promovim të një spektakli për vitin e ri)_




_E mirë Zajmina? Ashtu kënga, se u ngatërova hë?_

----------


## Hard_Style

> si kengetare eshte kot ska ze fare por per bukuri ske ca i thu



...aproved.....

----------


## вlαck'swαn

*Eshte e bukur por nuk duket natyrale,grimin e ka shume te rende.Zerin nuk e ka te forte por jo i pakendshem dhe kenget nuk i ka dhe aq te keqija.*

----------


## Cold Fusion

Hapeni tek TV BALKAN, do te shikoni kopjen e Romuneve, Bullgareve, Serbeve etj. Nga ish prostituta neper trotuaret e europes behen kengetare. Remak i tyre eshte dhe Zajmina, si nje prosti e vogel me deshire te madhe per te prekur mikrofonin "artificial" se ate "natyral" ka kohe qe nuk e leshon (qe nga klasa e 7-te).  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Po mire e ke ti xhan mire e ke , po fatkeqesisht sot ka ardhur dita e tyre, kot nuk ka me shume fame sesa Anjeza Shahini psh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [MaRiO]

heheheh  ktyne te dyjave tu rroje surrati bukur ne cica modhe se per te knu aha sjan gje  :perqeshje:

----------


## Hard_Style

> kto nga emrat duken sikur jan jevgje ore pa lere muziken dhe veshje skandaloze debilet


...ma shum se jevge jan....

----------

